# Cmt installer la dernière version de Safari sur Macbook Pro



## louisemouton (14 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un Macbook Pro OS X (version 10.7.1).

Le Safari qui est déjà installé dessus est la version 5.1.

Lorsque je me connecte sur Gmail, cela m'indique "Cette version du navigateur Safari n'est plus compatible. Veuillez installer un navigateur compatible".

Lorsque je clique sur "télécharger le nouveau Safari", j'arrive sur une page du site Apple qui décrit Safari. Mais impossible de trouver comment faire pour le télécharger... J'ai cherché sur les pages d'aide et je ne trouve rien non plus.

Comment faire ? Faut-il s'inscrire quelque part ? Est ce bien gratuit ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance !

Louise


----------



## Larme (14 Décembre 2014)

10.7, c'est Lion ça.
Regarde Pomme/App Store/Mises à Jour s'il ne t'es pas proposé une mise à jour de Safari.


----------

